# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Alto Lindoso desde el aire...

## F. Lázaro

Estas fotos os gustarán a todos, pero en especial a jlois...  :Smile: 

http://portugalfotografiaaerea.blogs...Alto%20Lindoso

----------


## duarte07

Gracias por publicar el enlace de mi blog F. Lázaro ... En él podeis encontrar muchos embalses y presas de Portugal ... Entrad y clicad en las etiquetas del lado derecho que dicen "Barragem" (Presa) ...

A Terceira Dimensão - Fotografia Aérea

Gracias por la visita ... y compartid el enlace, por favor ...

Duarte

----------

